# Pensacola Pier 12/29/13



## terpdoc (Jan 8, 2012)

Spent all day at the draw today. Nice overcast with some variability in water vis (2-3ft) Saw a few Bonito walk off throughout...
Managed 1 massive black drum (37" x 22" girth) 1 pomp (14.5" to fork) , small bluefish on plastic , and puppy black drum (both not pictured). Drums and pomps caught on frozen peeled shrimp.
Also saw two reds, 1 landed and 1 to live another day.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Congrats !! At least the Re nourishment water is better. Beach Re nourishment has ruined P-cola bch. Any swell goes to mud. Sand is brown.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

NICE Catch!


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Great job!! Looked like a good day of fishing.


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

Sounds like a fun day... I wish I didn't leave Florida for Christmas break... Nice catches


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Jackin' 'Em Up said:


> Sounds like a fun day... I wish I didn't leave Florida for Christmas break... Nice catches


+1 to that. I'm back in WI for break. What the hell was it thinking? :blink: Haha.


----------

